# critique my split



## gametime75019 (May 15, 2014)

I'm big on rest pause training, I have a rep goal of twenty reps, I try to get there in the least amount of sets as possible, for pressing movements I use 6 mini sets, and for everything else I use 5 mini sets.

Upper.) Military press- 6 mini sets- 20 reps
              Weighted v grip Chinup- 6 mini sets- 20 reps
              Weighted dips- 5 mini sets- 20 rep
              Bw v grip chin up- 50 rest pause reps as quick as possible
              Bw skull crushers- 50 rest pause reps as quick as possible

Lower.) 20 rep widowmaker back squat
               Front squat- 5 mini sets- 20 reps

I usually train 6-7 days a week, I take a day off when I need it. I move up in weight once I hit the desired reps in the indicated amount of sets. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## xmen1234 (May 15, 2014)

I'm not sure what you are asking as far as critique.  

Is the above mentioned one training session?  Lay out an entire weeks training in order of rotation.  Example:

Monday
Chest - Incline DB 15-20 RP
Shoulder -Reg Park 15-20 RP

Tuesday
Back - Weighted Pullups 15 SS
           Cable Rows Drop set 12,10,8,6

And so on and so forth.  Also what are your stats?  Lifting experience?


----------



## gametime75019 (May 15, 2014)

Its basically a two day split, upper one day, lower the next, repeat.

"Bodybuilding" for a year now, but I have be strength training since I was 15 years old, currently 20 years old at the moment. Olympic lifting, and powerlifting were my foundation because of football.

Stats- military press- 190
            Front squat- 300, 225 for 8 reps with a 3-4 second pause atg between reps
            Back squat- 285- 20 reps
            Deadlift- 450+ ( I pyramid the weight so I'm fatigued with the 1rm)
            Chin up- bw+ 120 - 2-3 reps
            Dips- bw + 120- 4-5 reps
            Bw chinups- 20-25 reps
             Bw dips- 20-25 reps
5'9, 20 years old, 205-210 pounds


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 17, 2014)

I like rest pause and clusters reps myself and say if you are enjoying what you do then keep it up.

I am interested in exactly how each set is performed.

Hawk


----------



## gametime75019 (May 17, 2014)

I usually just keep hitting failure until I hit the desired reps


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 17, 2014)

gametime75019 said:


> I usually just keep hitting failure until I hit the desired reps




Well, what I am asking is do you do a bunch of singles or do you go until failure before you do your rest pause?

Because depending on your goals there are better ways to perform rest pause.

Hawk


----------



## gametime75019 (May 18, 2014)

I hit failure before I do rest pauses, usually on rep 5 or 6, then rest pause to 20. When I deadlift though, I just pick a time frame usually 10 minutes or so and do as many singles as I can get. But I don't do that very often maybe one or twice every 2-3 weeks, because of how taxing it is, it usually effects all of my lifts for the next couple of days.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 18, 2014)

gametime75019 said:


> I hit failure before I do rest pauses, usually on rep 5 or 6, then rest pause to 20. When I deadlift though, I just pick a time frame usually 10 minutes or so and do as many singles as I can get. But I don't do that very often maybe one or twice every 2-3 weeks, because of how taxing it is, it usually effects all of my lifts for the next couple of days.




I think you might be better off doing several sets of 5 with a few RP singles then doing simply one extended set. Why? So glad you asked...if hypertrophy is your goal then singles do not use enough TUT (time under tension) to allow for the protein degradation necessary for building mass. Sets of at least 5-7 would be optimal for this. If you are training for strength then the rest period is too short not allowing ATP to fully recover and also at this point the load would be a bit light for low reps as you are already fatigued.

Again, if you enjoy what you are doing then by all means keep it up. If you want mass then try sets of 5+1+1+1 rest a few minutes then repeat. If strength is your focus then do triples with one rest pause rep and then wait 3-5 minutes and do it again. 

Enjoy, 
Hawk


----------



## gametime75019 (May 18, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback, how many sets would be optimal for hypertrophy?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 2, 2014)

gametime75019 said:


> I appreciate the feedback, how many sets would be optimal for hypertrophy?



Well, this is only a place to start...you will need to adjust according to how you recover.

If you hit a bodypart 1x EW 8-10 sets total per workout.
If 2X EW then 4-5 sets
If 3x then 2-3 sets

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 3, 2014)

To emphasize hawk's mention of time under tension, check out Charles Poliquin's article on how tempo elicits a different training response.

Ten Things You Should Know About Tempo Training | Poliquin Article


----------

